# Boo Hoo!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have just had an operation on my eye and it hurts, every time I blink it feels like my eye is full of sand..

Will the Paracetamol help, or should I stick with the whisky?..

   

ray.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope it feels better soon. If you are using whisky stick with it don't mix!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Definitely stuff the parocetomal and stick with the Scotch! A perfect excuse to get bladdered and feel sorry for yourself whilst secretly enjoying having someone run after you (Assuming you have someone to run after you).

When we had our car crash a month ago it was a Saturday and I always have a beer or 7 on a Saturday night. I think my head would have had to have been off to have not taken some medicinal drinkies!

Mind you I'm probably the last person you should take medical advice from or advice about booze! Ask Seamus and see what he says.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Whisky at night, then paracetamol in the morning... 8)


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

If you wear glasses put a pad between your eye and the lens to help keep the lid closed.

When I have suffered from arc-eye in the past it helped for me.

The whisky helps as well. :lol: 

Frank


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When I had an operation on my eye they advised me to put an eye pad over the eye for overnight and then take off the following morning, it was the movement of the eyelid that causes the gritty feeling.

It comes down to if the blinking is causing the pain, stop the blinking - you cannot blink if your eyelid is shut.........

I doubt that paracetamol will reduce the pain but will not reduce the funny feeling in your eye and the whisky is probably best avoided ....... 8O :? 

sorry about that....... 

I have just checked that with MrsW (a registered nurse) sat beside me - if you wish for genuine medical advice ..........  

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Man up Ray, stick with the whisky.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Whisky and lots of it :lol: :lol: 

When I had my op many years ago they told me not to lift anything heavy 'cause it will cause the eye to expand and stretch the stitiches so when the eye goes back to its normal size the stitches are stretched and it feels like grit in the eye.
:roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> the whisky is probably best avoided ....... 8O :?
> I have just checked that with MrsW (a registered nurse) sat beside me - if you wish for genuine medical advice ..........
> 
> Dave


I told you I didnt know what I was talking about. I think it was Mrs W who told me to avoid the booze after my accident. Its good to know we have some sensible advisors aboard!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Whoops went for the whisky.  :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Works for me :wink: .

ray


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

That gritty feeling is horendous and i self inflicted it in both eyes and suffered well into second week because of my own stupidity..

Sold a car for cash and he rushed me counting it and later it dawned on me some notes might be fake.... i held over 10k in twenties up to a russian facial sunlamp off a car boot and was infront of it with no goggles for over an hour checking the notes. my face and kneck we burnt the next day and my eyes were streaming with tears for that week and a half and i remember that gritty feeling like torture, no escape from it ....
no suprises that i cut a liquid lead golfball with a hacksaw as a kid and the lead shot straight in my eye with increadible force and same gritty effect...
i hope it passes soon for you,

me i avoid golf and uv like the plague :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eyes*

Eyes, has to be one of the most distressing discomforts know to man.

Stand on an upturned UK plug barefoot, for short term to distribute the pain.

Or take the Whiskey.

TM


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't put paracetamol or whiskey in your eye, it won't help at all.

Oh, I see, you probably didn't mean that.

Erm.....I'll get my coat....

Hope you feel better soon as well. Eye problems are not nice.


----------

